# Black Friday Deals 2020



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

After the "what are you looking for" thread, thought it would be good to have one for actual deals for the week.

Screwfix have Henry XL at £119.99 which seems about 40 less than anywhere else and people always bang on about how good they are so might help someone.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/numatic-henry-xl-620w-15ltr-dry-vacuum-cleaner-230v/624kp


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Is there a thread which people can share these sort of deals for Black Friday? I really missed out last year so want to stock up a bit this year.


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldnt mind one too. On the lookout for a nilfisk or kranzle pressure washer


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

washingitagain said:


> Is there a thread which people can share these sort of deals for Black Friday? I really missed out last year so want to stock up a bit this year.




Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Bellaciao said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I don't get why it's funny ?


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

GSD said:


> I don't get why it's funny ?


I assume its because he asked if there was a thread where the deals could be posted........ On a post that appears to be one where deals can be posted.......

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

It's a fair point! But as no-one had replied (and I know a few deals are already being talked about) I wondered if this was 'the place'.

This is what happens when you've been working from home for 8 months...

Post away!

I see car-chem are launching their deals tonight. Looks like they've refreshed their whole range.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Amazon have a selection of 
Autoglym, 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/5b2f9b04/

Farecla, 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/aa446791

Sonax, 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/d45ba58f

Megs
https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/cf600e97/

Most of those have been active since prime day I think, Sonax is new today.

And I got a litre of C2V3 for £18 which I thought was very reasonable.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gtechniq-C2-0-5-Liquid-Crystal/dp/B00CE03HYA

M&K posted a good looking deal in their section but other than those, I've seen nothing that really grabbed me from many places.

If there are deals to be had, post them up


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Don't need anything, don't want anything, will be looking back at this thread hourly....


----------



## mbarn (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m on the look out for a Hozelock reel as sick of my freestanding one bouncing around all over the place when I unravel the hose


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone need a top up of cancoat?

https://www.iodetail.com/collections/black-friday/products/gyeon-q-cancoat

Use blackfriday code to get for £26:40 delivered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Clean and shiny have quite a few bits on offer. Most of the Wowo's range are reduced with crystal sealant under £12. Contact 121 under £30.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Detailed Online have some M/F bundles on offer, on top of usual offerings


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Clean your car has 15% off code BF15

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Prestige car care have 20% off - Black20


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Aldi have the Switch for £229 from midnight...

And the Switch lite for £169


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

15% off Kranzle at Kranzle Aquaspray using code NCTQX630VJRQ


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Some good discounts in the CarChem sale. A couple of standouts:

500ml of glass cleaner/protector - £2.25 https://www.car-chem.com/shop/clear-view-glass-cleaner

500ml of screenwash 'rain resist' (which needs diluting 10:1) - £3.75 https://www.car-chem.com/shop/screen-wash-rain-resist


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

BenW said:


> 15% off Kranzle at Kranzle Aquaspray using code NCTQX630VJRQ


That one only seems to give me 10% off, not 15%


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

sworrall said:


> That one only seems to give me 10% off, not 15%


Agreed, that's what I found as well. If it had been 15% then there would have only been about £40 difference between buying an 1152TST from them and importing from Germany so I'd have paid the extra just to buy from the UK, but at £75 difference I'm hanging on still (will likely order from Germany week after next so that I'm at home for delivery).


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

washingitagain said:


> Some good discounts in the CarChem sale. A couple of standouts:
> 
> 500ml of glass cleaner/protector - £2.25 https://www.car-chem.com/shop/clear-view-glass-cleaner
> 
> 500ml of screenwash 'rain resist' (which needs diluting 10:1) - £3.75 https://www.car-chem.com/shop/screen-wash-rain-resist


And detail12 still works on top.

Just bought loads of their stuff including 5 gallons of Iron detox for £42.


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

sworrall said:


> That one only seems to give me 10% off, not 15%


Yes you're right, still makes it a great price for a uk seller.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

RS3 said:


> And detail12 still works on top.
> 
> Just bought loads of their stuff including 5 gallons of Iron detox for £42.


Cheers, never heard of them before but worth a punt, got double the volume for £22 less than the usual stores and free delivery.

Don't know when I'll use 1l of fabric protector on one cloth seated car(cabrio hood maybe 🤔 )!but seemed silly not to upgrade.

Felt bad ordering detailing kit after spending £100 on bits to bling my motor bike but less guilt now 😂


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Did a bit of browsing this evening, found a fair bit of discounted stuff I was interested in and would maybe buy but all at different retailers so discounts quickly negated by postage. Couldn't get over the postage threshold at any as it was all smaller stuff 

Back to trawling amazon....


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

RS3 said:


> And detail12 still works on top.
> 
> Just bought loads of their stuff including 5 gallons of Iron detox for £42.


Went for it also as i usually use Red7, also took the glass cleaner 25ltrs with some cloths and microfiber applicators. The shampoo is great value and as always spent too much 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Has anyone used their Car-Chem iron remover, if so is it good compared to ironX? As sometime you buy big bulk but you end up using 1lt on a car if it’s weak product.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

H-M3 said:


> Has anyone used their Car-Chem iron remover, if so is it good compared to ironX? As sometime you buy big bulk but you end up using 1lt on a car if it's weak product.


No brainer, at the BF price it's a steal, get it bought.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

H-M3 said:


> Has anyone used their Car-Chem iron remover, if so is it good compared to ironX? As sometime you buy big bulk but you end up using 1lt on a car if it's weak product.


It works:thumb:
Never tested against others side by side but pound for pound, detox unbeatable.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Really want a bigboi, but even with the discount struggling to justify it.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

JonD said:


> Really want a bigboi, but even with the discount struggling to justify it.


Christ, you sound like my missus.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

RS3 said:


> Christ, you sound like my missus.


£250+ for a hair dryer is a fair chunk, that I'm not convinced it'll be as effective as I want it to be which them mean it's a very expensive paperweight


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

JonD said:


> Really want a bigboi, but even with the discount struggling to justify it.


Do it they are brilliant &#55357;&#56397; I recently bought a powerful ego blower which is amazing and versatile as I can do the garden and the car,but it's not as good as the big boi blow r which I deeply regret selling. I would say the blow r is probably overkill and if I was to buy again I would choose the blow r mini+car dryer
Use code BFCM20


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Steveom2 said:


> Do it they are brilliant �� I recently bought a powerful ego blower which is amazing and versatile as I can do the garden and the car,but it's not as good as the big boi blow r which I deeply regret selling. I would say the blow r is probably overkill and if I was to buy again I would choose the blow r mini+car dryer
> Use code BFCM20


Thanks for the feedback Steve.

Got a Aeolus I might consider upgrading.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just pulled the plug and ordered the blowr mini+car dryer 👍 now to face the Mrs 😂


----------

